# Two more from my collection



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shortened just for you (you knowing who YOU are of course)

Such wonderful memories of these 3 friends.






Thats the reason the farmer allowed what the second video shows.
Amongst the sheep and cows.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Once again, Thank you Jan. A most enjoyable start to my day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We can't have been more that few miles apart on the day you did the second video Gerty, I'd just picked up my brand new Harley on the previous Saturday and spent a week riding and camping in the dales and lakes, and the 2/6 is my birthday.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*To keep them all on one thread I return to this one*

The other one has developed into an instruction video :grin2:

Although all our dogs have hunted rabbits they were taught to be friends with other animals large and small with fur or feathers.
Here they are being introduced to the feathered kind.


----------

